# Control4. is it really worth it?



## Audiós (Dec 6, 2011)

How's it going guys so almost done with building my room for the HT system when my cousin suggested that I should get control4 set up for my room and system. Is it really worth it? It looks like a great product but should I get that or something like a harmony 1100? And how much do the control4 system cost, install and all.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Depends on how big your setup is. If you're just controlling AV equipment, a harmony remote would make more sense as it is less expensive and consumer friendly. Control 4 systems are more expensive and harder to program, but can control all manner of lights and other home automation functions.


----------

